# Myspace



## 14416

Hey Bro, I have myspace, but I don't usually use it.I see we're from around the same area.I just wanted to say if you ever need someone to talk to about all this (venting, or whatever), PM me. It does suck suffering man.Take care man.


----------



## Nikki

Oh, grant! You told me you didn't have myspace and used facebook!Whats your myspace log in? I'll add you.


----------



## 14416

Well, I didn't at the time, but I reregistered it.LOL, I only have 5 friends on there, so I maybe log in once every two-four weeks.I'll PM you.


----------



## 19439

Hey guyz..im usually on myspace n my comp all the time aswell..lol..so yea if u wanna add my feel free to do so..also send me a msg so i no ur not jst some random person addin me..lolheres my page;www.myspace.com/crazysexycool1987


----------



## 20960

http://www.myspace.com/beanlikesbob


----------



## 13647

yay myspacehttp://www.myspace.com/6020491-Andrea


----------



## AllStrZ

www.myspace.com/allstrz


----------



## Guest

www.myspace.com/psu09


----------



## 20663

http://www.myspace.com/27603747im not on all that much though


----------



## 14849

I don't use MySpace. Instead, I frequent automotive forums.www.boricua-racing.comwww.z28.comwww.evolutionm.netwww.subytech.comwww.wrxtuners.comwww.clubwrx.net


----------



## 17338

Wow, I so glad I found the web site! With IBS the only life I have is a computer life. Hardly anyone understands and it is so embarrassing to talk about. If you ever feel like talking, venting or joking around please add me. I like to make people laugh, especially when there has been so much pain. CHEERS see you on myspace!http://www.myspace.com/kcarlita


----------



## 22144

www.myspace.com/mtrelins


----------



## 19282

Hey everyone - Even though I'm way (way) past my teens, I just signed up, too. If anyone wants to add me, that would be great because all I have right now is that "Tom" guy - how depressing!







Here's my page:http://www.myspace.com/romancerichesandrestroomsTim


----------



## 18398

http://www.myspace.com/rosieinthehouse


----------



## 19988

myspace.com/nicoleisstarvingmessage me first so i know how you found me









> quote:Originally posted by Josh Davis:Well since I usually spend most of my time on myspace or dealing with computers. Anybody else do the same since they spend half of there life ****ting?If you have myspace please add me.www.myspace.com/pleasetakeoffyourlabcoatthanksI hate ibs


----------



## 17388

www.myspace.com/mike_cnn


----------



## 16212

www.myspace.com/ilovestb


----------



## 20635

http://www.myspace.com/chimonchan


----------



## 14013

i dont know how you lot get those short links? if i just copy and paste the one thats at the top of mine i get this http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=33947484???why???


----------



## Dandaman

my myspace /dandaman622


----------

